# Kobe talk continues....



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/rumors/...lt=Avb_zSwibm9o7nTm05atuc68vLYF?urn=nba,48738

Alright... when stuff like this comes out, it should be all over bulletin boards.

To Kobe, or not to Kobe


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Give the Lakers whatever they want and get him here.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

croco said:


> Give the Lakers whatever they want and get him here.


Sounds too desperate, but I'm curious - what would they ask? :clap:


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

croco said:


> Give the Lakers whatever they want and get him here.


including Dirk?

I would be even letting Dirk go...but I dont know if we would actually be better...


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Nay... keep Dirk.

Get rid of JHo, Harris and Terry, and we would still be ok!

We would have:
Stack, Kobe, George, Dirk, and Diop/Damp starting, and Jones, Barea, Bass, Ham, Hassell, Mbenga coming off the bench.

While we are at it, get rid of Diop and Damp too. I'll take that loser Kwame Brown in the deal too.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

LOL.... I guess I am in bitter mood again.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Nay...


Sounds like Folk talk to me. :biggrin:


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Nay... keep Dirk.
> 
> Get rid of JHo, Harris and Terry, and we would still be ok!
> 
> ...


Dude, if that goes down, I might have a new favorite team  and which is sad, because I've never liked the Lakers.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

and give us Derek Fisher!


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

t1no said:



> and give us Derek Fisher!


like spurs fans need another reason to hate you guys.

if you guys could get kobe and keep dirk, that would be a great duo. the one down side would be your ball movement might actually get worse.
it would put a lot of pressure on teams like san antonio since bowen cant guard kobe and dirk at the same time.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

t1no said:


> and give us Derek Fisher!


LOL... oh yeah! Great point!


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Pimped Out said:


> like spurs fans need another reason to hate you guys.


Isn't Horry already talking about finishing his career in Dallas? :biggrin:


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

:lol:


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Isn't Horry already talking about finishing his career in Dallas? :biggrin:


Liar! Horry would never do that. He's coming back to Houston to end his career.

ESPN said the mavs got close with a deal involving terry and howard


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Pimped Out said:


> ESPN said the mavs got close with a deal involving terry and howard


For Horry?! 

There's a drug problem in the NBA, and it starts at the top...

Edit: I'm half asleep - you were talking about Kobe, which would be ok.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Any combo of three players besides Dirk I'm all for. And I'm all for getting this done.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

xray said:


> For Horry?!
> 
> There's a drug problem in the NBA, and it starts at the top...
> 
> Edit: I'm half asleep - you were talking about Kobe, which would be ok.


actually, i did mean horry. :biggrin:


----------



## koberules24 (Nov 12, 2006)

Jerry Buss: "Man you guys really know how to turn my crank. 

Josh Howard, Jason Terry for Kobe Bryant....._Oh my god I think I just ejaculated for the first time without viagra!"_

Jesus... _"Dream on, Dream on"
_
The Lakers aren't going to trade to him a Conference rival and they aren't going to trade him to the Bulls for whatever package of left-overs that team can muster. Sadly, there is no situation that is better for Kobe. Any team would have to trade too much to get him putting him in the same boat he's already in. It's as pointless as people talking about A-Rod leaving New York. A-Rod isn't leaving pinstripes in the Bronx for a chance to play in "Disneyheim" just like Kobe isn't leaving L.A. for a situation that mathematically doesn't exist.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

koberules24 said:


> The Lakers aren't going to trade to him a Conference rival


Then let's wait for Kobe to leave the Lakers in two years with the Lakers getting nothing in return just because they were too stubborn and didn't want to trade Kobe to a conference rival.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Pimped Out said:


> like spurs fans need another reason to hate you guys.


:lol: 

Repped.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

I don't think the Lakers trading Kobe to a conference rival would be the end of the world. They need good players for him. And the truth is the team should look anywhere they can get good quality talent in return, even if it's to a rival.

Although, no way in heck would Dallas trade Dirk. I'm not saying Dirk is better than Kobe. But the point of getting Kobe on the Mav's would be to win a title with him. And having one or the other by themselves isn't going to win a title. Put Dirk and Kobe togheter... I'd be scared to see that team in the playoffs.

A big that can shoot the clutch jump shot. A guard that can spread the floor like no player in the NBA can.. Would be a scary team to play. 

I wouldn't mind seeing Kobe go to the Mav's, because they got some decent talent that they could give in return.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

I'll never understand why trading a star in the same conference is such a big deal. I mean does it really matter if you get to play him and his new team two or four times a year ?


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

croco said:


> I'll never understand why trading a star in the same conference is such a big deal. I mean does it really matter if you get to play him and his new team two or four times a year ?


LOL...

.... but that's two or four times that player gets to rub dirt in your face.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Rub it back then


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

If it were my choice, I would ask for Dirk. But that is obviously not going to happen. We've been shafted before this situation, and I'm sure it will happen again.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> If it were my choice, I would ask for Dirk. But that is obviously not going to happen. We've been shafted before this situation, and I'm sure it will happen again.


If a team comes along and offer talent like Josh Howard, Devin Harris, and Jason Terry for Kobe, you are not exactly getting shafted.

That's 3 starter quality players all locked up for long period of time for relatively cheap price tag.

JHo = 10mil
Terry = 7mil
Harris = 8mil

.... not to mention 2 of them are defense specialists without being offense liabilities.

Either that, or you can try to get ONE Rashard Lewis and one scrap for that kind of salary. :lol:



Out of all honesty, I don't really see anything happening considering we are so close to the start of season. ...that frigging Dallas front office won't blow up the team and start over. :azdaja:


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> LOL...
> 
> .... but that's two or four times that player gets to rub dirt in your face.


if he goes to the east, its two times a year anyways. and its not like the lakers will be playoff bound if they trade kobe so they dont have to worry about running into him in the post season for a couple years


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

i'm a toronto fan, but i been supporting the d because of howard, if dirk was somehow traded for kobe and josh howard stayed on dallas... that would be the closest thing your gonna get to seeing jordan & pippen.

j.ho is the hustle, defensive minded, playoff performer for dallas & has more heart then dirk can see.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Pimped Out said:


> if he goes to the east, its two times a year anyways. and its not like the lakers will be playoff bound if they trade kobe so they dont have to worry about running into him in the post season for a couple years


That is what I meant to say.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

southeasy said:


> i'm a toronto fan, but i been supporting the d because of howard, if dirk was somehow traded for kobe and josh howard stayed on dallas... that would be the closest thing your gonna get to seeing jordan & pippen.
> 
> j.ho is the hustle, defensive minded, playoff performer for dallas & has more heart then dirk can see.


I appreciate the comments, but at this point in Josh's career, he couldn't carry Pippen's jock (in his prime).


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Why would you want MJ/Pippen when you can have MJ/Bird?


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

t1no said:


> Why would you want MJ/Pippen when you can have MJ/Bird?


Oooooooooh... you said the "B" word.

boooooo!


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

haha ummh what's wrong with the "B" word?


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

You can't compare Dirk with Bird.......

If you keep it up, Bird might send Stephen Jackson your way.... I am sure he still got Jackson's number.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

yea and you can't compare JHo with Pippen.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

xray said:


> ...at this point in Josh's career, he couldn't carry Pippen's jock (in his prime).


That's the conclusion for JHo....

:lol:


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

:lol:


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

yeah um hilarious... anyways i wasnt comparing, i said it would be similar, i said it would be one the closer comparisons if there was one for a duo (truthfully no one is seeing those two, mj n pip)... but as i stated, it would be a similar equation, both strong on offense, both strong on defense.. (this is kb, & jhustle) one specializes in O, the other in D... together they'd OD the league if you will.

tho this is a pipedream i realize, just thought it'd be good.

i think josh is gonna show bigtime next season, i heard avery is gonna let him be more vital in D's offense, running it thru j.ho more so, utilizing his unknown passing skills.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

southeasy said:


> i think josh is gonna show bigtime next season, i *heard* avery is gonna let him be more vital in D's offense, running it thru j.ho more so, utilizing his unknown passing skills.


I heard Josh Howard is going to get traded for Kobe Bryant.


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

ill believe it when i see it.

theres a difference between what josh howard himself says after talking to coach and what armchair GM's on the internet say.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

JHo got ejected in 2nd quarter in the preseason game because he was sticking up for Harris...

.... somebody with Stephen Jackson-ish attitude. :yay:


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

haha true.. too bad it was a cheap shot.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

southeasy said:


> yeah um hilarious... anyways i wasnt comparing, i said it would be similar, i said it would be one the closer comparisons if there was one for a duo (truthfully no one is seeing those two, mj n pip)... but as i stated, it would be a similar equation, both strong on offense, both strong on defense.. (this is kb, & jhustle) one specializes in O, the other in D... together they'd OD the league if you will.
> 
> tho this is a pipedream i realize, just thought it'd be good.
> 
> i think josh is gonna show bigtime next season, i heard avery is gonna let him be more vital in D's offense, running it thru j.ho more so, utilizing his unknown passing skills.


if howard has passing skills, he has done a hell of a job hiding them every time he touched the ball. he's never even been a very willing passer


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

edwardcyh said:


> JHo got ejected in 2nd quarter in the preseason game because he was sticking up for Harris...
> 
> .... somebody with Stephen Jackson-ish attitude. :yay:


Hes just lucky Brad Miller didnt punch his lights out.


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

Pimped Out said:


> if howard has passing skills, he has done a hell of a job hiding them every time he touched the ball. he's never even been a very willing passer


yes i know, hence the unknown. he said it tho, so i took his word that he'd know his game better then anyone.

and brad miller is a girl, he had a sissy fit, he's lucky anyone didnt punch his lights out with those cornrows.


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> JHo got ejected in 2nd quarter in the preseason game because he was sticking up for Harris...
> 
> .... somebody with Stephen Jackson-ish attitude. :yay:


Aww thats cute. Thats a great reason to get ejected, Josh.. Keep it up


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

southeasy said:


> yes i know, hence the unknown. he said it tho, so i took his word that he'd know his game better then anyone.


After what happened in the last two series, we should not trust what Avery says till we see it. and he called Bass a beast. :lol:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

http://mavs.beloblog.com/archives/2007/10/chicago_columnist_lobbies_for_kobe_trade.html


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/columns/story?columnist=adande_ja&page=kobebakersfield

I am actually hoping these rumors go away....


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

http://www.dallasnews.com/sharedcontent/dws/spt/basketball/mavs/stories/101907taylor.22f9406.html

See? People won't stop talking about it. I want some game notes instead!


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

croco said:


> I'll never understand why trading a star in the same conference is such a big deal. I mean does it really matter if you get to play him and his new team two or four times a year ?


Exactly, especially when the Lakers are gonna stink anyway...it's not like they're gonna face each other in the WCFs anytime soon, when it actually matters :laugh:


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

_Dre_ said:


> Exactly, especially when the Lakers are gonna stink anyway...it's not like they're gonna face each other in the WCFs anytime soon, when it actually matters :laugh:


and its a great way to fue/begin rivalries


----------



## koberules24 (Nov 12, 2006)

t1no said:


> Then let's wait for Kobe to leave the Lakers in two years with the Lakers getting nothing in return just because they were too stubborn and didn't want to trade Kobe to a conference rival.



Lol, jesus.... Okay first off the Lakers ARE UNDER NO OBLIGATION TO TRADE KOBE, *if they were he would've been traded six months ago.* If Kobe can't convince management to trade Andrew Bynum for Jason Kidd then you can clearly see how hard it will be to convince management to trade him. Kobe understands that the Lakers would have to at least get a superstar in return. THIS WAS EXPLAINED BY BUSS AFTER IT WAS LEAKED THAT THEY LAUGHED AT THE MAVERICKS SUPPOSED "OFFER". *Quite frankly any owner would rather have 21 million in cap space instead of inferior players and exuberant dump contracts in return.* They're not making another Shaq trade so you can masturbate until you pass out about a Howard/Terry deal for one of the greatest players of all time. *You're not getting him unless you give up Dirk (who the Lakers DIDN'T EVEN WANT when Shaq was traded). The Lakers interest in the Mavericks roster is still lukewarm at best.* *And why in the hell would the Lakers HAND DELIVER the Mavericks a Kobe Bryant/Dirk Nowitzki duo?*
*
YOU ARE TRADING FOR THE BEST PLAYER IN THE LEAGUE AND THE BEST PLAYER SINCE MICHAEL JORDAN. *
*YOU DO NOT GET TO PICK AND CHOOSE WHO YOU WANT TO GIVE UP.*


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

koberules24 said:


> Lol, jesus.... Okay first off the Lakers ARE UNDER NO OBLIGATION TO TRADE KOBE, *if they were he would've been traded six months ago.* If Kobe can't convince management to trade Andrew Bynum for Jason Kidd then you can clearly see how hard it will be to convince management to trade him. Kobe understands that the Lakers would have to at least get a superstar in return. THIS WAS EXPLAINED BY BUSS AFTER IT WAS LEAKED THAT THEY LAUGHED AT THE MAVERICKS SUPPOSED "OFFER". *Quite frankly any owner would rather have 21 million in cap space instead of inferior players and exuberant dump contracts in return.* They're not making another Shaq trade so you can masturbate until you pass out about a Howard/Terry deal for one of the greatest players of all time. *You're not getting him unless you give up Dirk (who the Lakers DIDN'T EVEN WANT when Shaq was traded). The Lakers interest in the Mavericks roster is still lukewarm at best.* *And why in the hell would the Lakers HAND DELIVER the Mavericks a Kobe Bryant/Dirk Nowitzki duo?*


Doesn't change the fact that he will leave in two years (my point in my previous post) if they don't do anything.
"THIS WAS EXPLAINED BY BUSS AFTER IT WAS LEAKED THAT THEY LAUGHED AT THE MAVERICKS SUPPOSED "OFFER"." 
Link? Terry and Howard for Kobe is just a *rumor*.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

t1no said:


> Doesn't change the fact that he will leave in two years (my point in my previous post) if they don't do anything.
> "THIS WAS EXPLAINED BY BUSS AFTER IT WAS LEAKED THAT THEY LAUGHED AT THE MAVERICKS SUPPOSED "OFFER"."
> Link? Terry and Howard for Kobe is just a *rumor*.


A rumor started by a NBA guru, Marc Stein.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

koberules24 said:


> They're not making another Shaq trade so you can masturbate until you pass out about a Howard/Terry deal for one of the greatest players of all time.


With that post, you are clearly the master baiter around here.

Take a chill pill. We TALK about Kobe; hence, thread titled "Kobe talk."

Frankly, most of us don't see anything happening between the Fakers and the mavs. Fakers will wait until the trading deadline to start the "restructuring" or just have this Kobe thing linger through the entire season. By then, it will be too late for a deal. There is no way in hell Avery Johnson pull a deal and ruin any chance of a deep playoff run.

Take your rant elsewhere.


----------



## damaverick19 (Mar 24, 2005)

this is kobe, the kobe who lost 10 pounds and played world class D in the olympic qaulifying games 6 weeks back. he made barbosa look like a child as he smothered him with D. Kobe is the personality mavericks are missing. In football NE made moss happy and dallas made TO happy and now those teams dominate. it would only take howard, terry and picks with a filler or 2 and kobe could be packaged. its a steal we get double our value and kobe and dirk are both in prime for 3 years with 4\5 left. its a steal. its kobe!


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

damaverick19 said:


> this is kobe, the kobe who lost 10 pounds and played world class D in the olympic qaulifying games 6 weeks back. he made barbosa look like a child as he smothered him with D. Kobe is the personality mavericks are missing. In football NE made moss happy and dallas made TO happy and now those teams dominate. it would only take *howard, terry and picks with a filler or 2* and kobe could be packaged. its a steal we get double our value and kobe and dirk are both in prime for 3 years with 4\5 left. its a steal. its kobe!


You have just described the ideal scenario.

I am sure Buss would want Devin more than Terry if a deal were to go down...


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

I hate the Kobe rumors.

It's all SC ever talks about when it talks NBA, and 90% of the time these trades never happen. **** if i'm Dallas i dont even want Kobe on my team. He'll **** up the chemistry pretty good.

BTW ED and Ninjatune my pad thread is back open. Anyone else want to join is welcome too. :wink:

Edit that I hurt you.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Harris/Howard or Terry/Howard, i am okay with that. But yea i would rather keep Harris over Terry.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Cuban was eliminated! lol.. now he can focus on getting some deals done.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

According to Ric Bucher of ESPN, both Jerry Buss and Jim Buss are eager to trade Bryant as the issue has become emotional and personal for the two.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

t1no said:


> According to Ric Bucher of ESPN, both Jerry Buss and Jim Buss are eager to trade Bryant as the issue has become emotional and personal for the two.


We have 8 days to get the deal done.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Crazy as it sounds i wouldn't trade Josh Howard for Kobe Bryant. I only see him 10 times a year (Celtics games + the occasional national TV game) and i love that kid. I'd kill to have him on the Celtics. But anyways, Kobe's a turd. You don't want him.

BTW nice user title edward


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

David_Ortiz said:


> Kobe's a turd.


Turd or not, he is the best player in the NBA. Also, he is exactly what we need to win a championship.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

exactly what you need? i don't know about that


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

David_Ortiz said:


> exactly what you need? i don't know about that


That's because you only watch 10 Mavericks games a year.
Leadership, clutch player, penetration, someone that can get into the paint and the ft line at will or get the other team in foul trouble, tough minded player and yea Kobe is a pretty good defender so i guess that's a plus. After watching the last two series vs the Heat and the Warriors, Dirk cannot carry this team.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

t1no said:


> That's because you only watch 10 Mavericks games a year.


think u got me there :biggrin:

in any case i still dont think it would be worth it though, given that Kobe's a team-killer and you'd have to fork up Howard, Harris, and some other valuable guys in return. But who am i to judge


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

David_Ortiz said:


> think u got me there :biggrin:


:lol: i didn't mean anything bad when i said that.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

t1no said:


> :lol: i didn't mean anything bad when i said that.


=/


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Bottom line is the Mavs have the chips - if he is moved, Buss has to consider Dallas.


----------



## koberules24 (Nov 12, 2006)

edwardcyh said:


> With that post, you are clearly the master baiter around here.
> 
> Take a chill pill. We TALK about Kobe; hence, thread titled "Kobe talk."
> 
> ...


Rant?????? What do you think this thread is? Edited. Please do not attack or harass other members.* I came in here and spoke common sense.* Why are you talking about Kobe anyway? Does he play for the Mavericks? Are the Lakers somehow "REQUIRED" to trade him to the Mavericks or trade him period? Just because someone demands to be traded doesn't mean they will be, in fact *ALMOST NO PLAYER IS*, LEAST OF ALL THE BEST PLAYER IN THE LEAGUE. Edited. Please do not attack or harass other members. Be civil.

- *Premier*


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

Ok, I highly doubt that Kobe will be traded to Dallas, but the its still not out of the question yet... and quite frankly, if the Lakers do trade Kobe to the Mavs, thats a bad move on their part, sending the best player in the league to a contending team in the same conference. 

I do agree with Ed though, you are ranting here. We are just Mavs fans talking about what might happen, and you come in here and say it wont in a derogatory fashion. Im sure there has been times where a trade has happened when you didnt think it would, because I know thats happened to me. You cant be 100% on things like that. Oh, and Im sure we can compile a great list of players who demanded to be traded who were.. because I, on my own, can think of a good amount right now.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

I've never seen the issue with trading a good player within the conference. I mean if the lakers do end up trading kobe to dallas they'll play them what, 2 extra times a year? whats so awful about that? And it's not like the Mavs and Lakers are gonna meet in an important playoff series or anything if that trade does happen


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

Im saying that I dont think it would be a smart idea for the Lakers to trade Kobe to the Mavs. If that happens, and they get Howard and Terry, they have a pretty good lineup developing, and it doesnt seem logical to jeopardize their chances in the post season if they were to ever meet up in a series. Dallas is more of a last resort than a front runner, imo. The Lakers dont want to trade him there, or they shouldnt want to.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

The Lakers won't get much in return for Kobe no matter how hard they try. No team is going to give up more than two high quality players for him because that would make such a deal pointless. You don't trade for a star if you need to give up the entire supporting cast. This would make that team look like the Lakers, stuck in mediocrity.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

koberules24 said:


> Rant?????? What do you think this thread is? *You have five pages of crap. I came in here and spoke common sense.* Why are you talking about Kobe anyway? Does he play for the Mavericks? Are the Lakers somehow "REQUIRED" to trade him to the Mavericks or trade him period? Just because someone demands to be traded doesn't mean they will be, in fact *ALMOST NO PLAYER IS*, LEAST OF ALL THE BEST PLAYER IN THE LEAGUE. Find another hobby other than wasting everybody's time and single handedly dumbing down the Mavericks fanbase.


OMG... we have a poster whose age = IQ.



koberules24 said:


> *ALMOST NO PLAYER IS*


How long have you been watching NBA? Many players don't get moved because they ASK to be traded, but when they DEMAND to be traded, they get traded. Kobe hasn't DEMANDED for a trade yet. You *WILL *know when he demands to be traded.

Man... why do I feel like a little kid is trying to pick fight with me?

Why don't you worry about your fellow Fakers fans who are tired of Kobe and want him out? Just go back to your team forum....


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Jet said:


> Ok, I highly doubt that Kobe will be traded to Dallas, but the its still not out of the question yet...


Agreed. Even at this point BEFORE the season, can you picture AJ tearing up the team? He sounds so happy with the team, especially with the pick up of Hassell, Bass, and the progression of Harris and Jones.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

I don't want to sound negative but we still have Dirk as our leader.:biggrin:


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> With that post, you are clearly the master baiter around here.


damn, i must be slacking


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Pimped Out said:


> damn, i must be slacking


BBF.com is paying you sooooo much money for you to sit on your behind, eh?

:lol:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

t1no said:


> I don't want to sound negative but we still have Dirk as our leader.:biggrin:


lol.... that doesn't sound negative. That sounds plain BITTER. :lol:


----------

